# Looking for a big city squat



## babywavy (May 29, 2019)

Hey y'all, I'm working on some back muscle issues that have been slowing my ability to hoof it across the country like I want to. My pack is really aggravating it, and I'm doing exercises that are helping, but slowly. I'm hoping to find a squat in a larger city, ideally Chicago but any large city would be nice, and some people to squat with. 

I was just living in Slab City in a camp with 8 other people for around 3 months, a few were asked to leave by the end but I never had any trouble, I guess that makes me a decent living mate. I like to cook when I get ingredients, I try to keep things cleanish, and I dont do stupid shit that draws attention. I don't do hard drugs, and I'd prefer to squat with people who don't but I can be flexible, except with tweakers, it's tiring getting offers to join in on their "adventures".

I'm a pretty chill person, I'd like to think I'm funny, and I know a decent amount of people who think the same. I only have one person on STP that I've spent enough time with for a vouch, but I know plenty of travelers on Facebook that have some good things to say. I hope to meet up with some of y'all soon!

Regretfully, my profile is a little out of date and I haven't posted for a while. Looking at my posts might seem like I'm green af, but I've been tramping for nearly a year now and I feel like I know most of the rules to this shit by now, at least the ones that keep myself and others safe.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (May 30, 2019)

babywavy said:


> Hey y'all, I'm working on some back muscle issues that have been slowing my ability to hoof it across the country like I want to. My pack is really aggravating it, and I'm doing exercises that are helping, but slowly. I'm hoping to find a squat in a larger city, ideally Chicago but any large city would be nice, and some people to squat with.
> 
> I was just living in Slab City in a camp with 8 other people for around 3 months, a few were asked to leave by the end but I never had any trouble, I guess that makes me a decent living mate. I like to cook when I get ingredients, I try to keep things cleanish, and I dont do stupid shit that draws attention. I don't do hard drugs, and I'd prefer to squat with people who don't but I can be flexible, except with tweakers, it's tiring getting offers to join in on their "adventures".
> 
> ...


Why Chicago? Better off in Milwaukee except for winter. There's two tent cities here. Nice write up!


----------



## babywavy (May 30, 2019)

When I was in Chicago last I absolutely loved it there, and not just for the hot dogs. I got a lot of advice not to bum around too long, and to sleep as hidden as possible. I'd like to I stay longer, safer, and more integrated into the city culture


----------



## fallingseastar (Jul 25, 2019)

There are hella people squatting in Chicago and often looking for new people, or teaching people how to squat... How to put you in touch. I know squatter @s have beef with tiqqunists and may not be around social spaces much anymore. OH BLOODFRUIT the social space, hang there, ask questions.


----------

